# Main > News >  Introducing: Savage Worlds Online!

## kalmarjan

Digital Adventures, LLC and Pinnacle Entertainment Group are proud to present Savage Worlds Online, a new community designed to support and bring together gamers using the Savage Worlds Ruleset for Fantasy Grounds II to play their favorite Savage setting online with friends across the globe!

At the moment Savage Worlds Online (SWO) supports a forum for everything Savage World and Fantasy Grounds, and a gaming calendar for linking up with other SWO members to find or host a game. There will also be product giveaways from Savage Worlds licensees, gaming and development blogs, officially sponsored PEG events, product support, gaming advise, and all great geekness associated with the Savage Worlds setting from Australia to Denmark to England to Arizona!

In the future we'll also have a live chat area for players to form ad hoc games, officially sponsored organized play events, discounts on SW Fantasy Grounds downloads and other Savage Worlds products, and much more down the road.

"We're extremely excited about the launch of the Savage Worlds Ruleset for Fantasy Grounds II," said Shane Hensley, CEO of Pinnacle Entertainment Group. "Our typical customers are in their mid twenties to late forties, and can't always get together with their gaming friends due to work, families, or simple distance. Digital Adventures provides them with the tools they need to play online, and a central meeting area to find new players and adventures to share. I think this marks a new era in role-playing, and we're very excited to be on the cutting edge of it."

*Savage May!*
The launch of Savage Worlds Online also begins our month-long dedication to expanding the scope of products available to play Savage Worlds with the Fantasy Grounds software. Our first release will be the long-awaited code update to the Savage Worlds Ruleset for Fantasy Grounds II. This update will be made available free to all registered buyers of the Savage Worlds Ruleset (for FGII), as well as updated versions of the two released Savage Tales adventure conversions.

Some of the changes to this updated ruleset code include updated NPC and vehicle interfaces, a shared combat tracker, and additional options for types of dice (and Wild Dice) to be rolled. All of these changes were requested by customers to overall enhance the playability of Savage Worlds using Fantasy Grounds.

In addition to the code update to the ruleset, we'll be releasing at least three more Savage Tales adventures, a minimum of two official Savage Worlds campaign settings, and there is a chance we may "Explore" other possibly releases as well (hint, hint!).

Lastly, for anyone that buys a Savage Worlds product for Fantasy Grounds in the month of May (back dated to May 1st, Digital Adventures' store only) gets in a drawing to win a free printed copy of the newly released campaign setting for Solomon Kane -- yes, that gorgeous black book that is nominated for an Origins Award! Your name can only be entered once regardless of how many products you purchase, and downloads of the Savage Worlds Ruleset Update are excluded from this contest. Just click on the STORE button at the Savage Worlds Online website to get to our online store.


So where can you find all of this Savage goodness? You can find Savage Worlds Online at:

http://www.savageworldsonline.net

New user registration is now turned on (for those of you who found the site a few days ago), and we hope to see you there!



The Savage Worlds Ruleset and adventure products from Digital Adventures requires the use of the Fantasy Grounds II software which sold separately, and can be purchased at https://www.fantasygrounds.com/store/.

Savage Worlds Online and the Savage Worlds Ruleset for Fantasy Grounds is a trademark of Digital Adventures, LLC and Pinnacle Entertainment Groups, (C) 2008. For more information on Digital Adventures products see our website at http://www.digitaladventures.net. For more information on Savage Worlds products by Pinnacle Entertainment Group find their website at http://www.peginc.com/. The Fantasy Grounds II software is copyrighted by SmiteWorks, LTD, (C) 2008. For more information on the Fantasy Grounds software visit their website at http://www.fantasygrounds.com.

----------

